# continental rabbbits:looking for forever loving homes



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend of mine is having to rehoming 4 11 week old BEW continental giant, there are 3 bucks and a doe, these are free to the right home but i stress they will *not be given to just any one* my friend has just split up with her partner of 3 years and really needs to find them homes, she cares for animals very much and any one interested can PM me and i will give you her contact detail remeber these rabbits grow very large and only really suit a shed or being an indoor rabbit


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

meant to add these will be rehomed at 12 weeks old and my friend is the breeder of them


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love one!!!!! But fear OH will say a big fat *NO* at the moment

I have been looking at this breed for about 6 months now, but its gonna take a little longer to finalise my research and get the go ahead from OH!! Oh and I'm not that sure how pleased they would be to move into a home with a Beagle?? Although Rory does just fine!

Hope she finds homes for them!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, dont tempt me! Must not have anymore, must not have anymore....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

I have not seen this thread, I have not seen this thread :aureola:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I would love one!!!!! But fear OH will say a big fat *NO* at the moment
> 
> I have been looking at this breed for about 6 months now, but its gonna take a little longer to finalise my research and get the go ahead from OH!! Oh and I'm not that sure how pleased they would be to move into a home with a Beagle?? Although Rory does just fine!
> 
> Hope she finds homes for them!


they are a beautiful breed of rabbit and BEW bunnies are just stunning  if you are interested in them i can give you my friends details if you want to talk to her about care and possible babies  im sure you could get your OH to agree or sneek one in lol


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> *these rabbits grow very large*





vet-2-b said:


> *or sneek one in* lol


I think he may just notice.....................As much as it pains me, I have to admit that now is just not the right time. When Bella is a little older and (hopefully) calmer then I would love to add some to our fury family, but til then I am letting my head rule my heart!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

where are they located? 

i lost my conti girl a while ago 

hopefully they are too far for me to be tempted :lol:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Oh, dont tempt me! Must not have anymore, must not have anymore....





B3rnie said:


> I have not seen this thread, I have not seen this thread :aureola:


lol they are very beautiful bunny 


Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I think he may just notice.....................As much as it pains me, I have to admit that now is just not the right time. When Bella is a little older and (hopefully) calmer then I would love to add some to our fury family, but til then I am letting my head rule my heart!


i understand, you cant rush into things i was only joking 


Lil Miss said:


> where are they located?
> 
> i lost my conti girl a while ago
> 
> hopefully they are too far for me to be tempted :lol:


thats awful, i lost one of my bunnies 2 days ago, lost him while he was having a fit in my arms :frown:

i live in retford nottinghamshire and my friend lives in bolsterstone, sheffield between us 2 we can work something out if distance is a problem  i know you look after your buns and i would be very happy if you were to have one of the rabbits as my friends really struggling at the moment


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ok thats it!!! i live in deepcar, the horses i look after are in bolsterstone 

DONT DO THIS TO MEEEEE :lol:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

As you may know I have just lost 2 of my rabbits, out of my bonded group of 4.
OH has said I can get more, but I really want to hold off until I can get the rabbits I really want...CONTI GIANTS. And I was thinking about looking into getting a bonded pair once we have moved house......

But probably couldn't home to me anyway because I already have a male lop as it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> But probably couldn't home to me anyway because I already have a male lop as it is.


Why would that be a problem?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> As you may know I have just lost 2 of my rabbits, out of my bonded group of 4.
> OH has said I can get more, but I really want to hold off until I can get the rabbits I really want...CONTI GIANTS. And I was thinking about looking into getting a bonded pair once we have moved house......
> 
> But probably couldn't home to me anyway because I already have a male lop as it is.


your male lop wouldnt be a problem as long as he is neutured  i believe its not impossible to bond males together (neutured) so it wouldnt be a problem you could take the female and get her spayed when shes older or a male (or 2) and get him (them) neutured when old enough


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ok im really really tempted, i could take a buck and a doe (kept seperate until they are neutered of course) if your friend would be happy for me to take them 

i cant say no when they are within walking distance really can i......... -hides-


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> your male lop wouldnt be a problem as long as he is neutured  i believe its not impossible to bond males together (neutured) so it wouldnt be a problem you could take the female and get her spayed when shes older or a male (or 2) and get him (them) neutured when old enough


I just figured because I have a male lop and a female dutch that live together adding another male wouldn't be a good idea 
Also another problem, I suppose, is that I haven't anywhere to keep a newbie separate until neutered, so he/she would have to live with my current 2 buns til he/she was neutered [my current 2 are both neutered] I know this isn't recommended, however Iv always done this with previous rabs and not had a problem but I understand other people have different views


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I just figured because I have a male lop and a female dutch that live together adding another male wouldn't be a good idea
> Also another problem, I suppose, is that I haven't anywhere to keep a newbie separate until neutered, so he/she would have to live with my current 2 buns til he/she was neutered [my current 2 are both neutered] I know this isn't recommended, however Iv always done this with previous rabs and not had a problem but I understand other people have different views


Probably best to leave it then because if they fight you wouldn't be able to split and and entire rabbit could destroy your original bond


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Probably best to leave it then because if they fight you wouldn't be able to split and and entire rabbit could destroy your original bond


This is what Im thinking Bernie...which is a shame coz hubby just said go for it...but must stay strong and think about it logically


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> This is what Im thinking Bernie...which is a shame coz hubby just said go for it...but must stay strong and think about it logically


You mean you dont have "anywhere" to keep him until his snip? He is 11 weeks and a giant so another 5 weeks and 6-8 weeks hormone time? Thats potentially only 3 months


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

2 have been rehomed to lil miss


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I admit to NOTHING......... -walks away from the thread whistling innocently- :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> I admit to NOTHING......... -walks away from the thread whistling innocently- :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


Congratulations - I am *VERY* jelous!!!

I'll be sure to start a thread asking for you advice and help in my research...............................I seem to be one of thse sad people who has to research things for years before I get on and take the plunge!..............................Appart from where shoes are concerned I have lots of shoes!!!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> You mean you dont have "anywhere" to keep him until his snip? He is 11 weeks and a giant so another 5 weeks and 6-8 weeks hormone time? Thats potentially only 3 months


LOL well I 'could' sort something out...couldnt I?! 

Could I ask, OP, IF I said Id like one, would your friend be okay with homing one to me? I have 2 buns already, as I have said, who Id like to bond with, they live in an 8x6ft shed, fed excel pellets and hay. They have their own garden area during the day and shut in at night time again..would this be acceptable?

Also Im in Burton, where is the closest I could collect from...all this is HYPOTHETICAL at this stage...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not admitting to collecting this saturday nope nope nope

care wise they arent much different to other rabbits, they just need more space and can be harder to handle!!

theres nothing wrong with doing research first unless its shoes, then you should just get them all!!! you can never have enough shoes!!!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> LOL well I 'could' sort something out...couldnt I?!
> 
> Could I ask, OP, IF I said Id like one, would your friend be okay with homing one to me? I have 2 buns already, as I have said, who Id like to bond with, they live in an 8x6ft shed, fed excel pellets and hay. They have their own garden area during the day and shut in at night time again..would this be acceptable?
> 
> Also Im in Burton, where is the closest I could collect from...all this is HYPOTHETICAL at this stage...


PM'D you


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> PM'D you


Not got a PM hun  x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> Not got a PM hun  x


sorry i managed to send it to my self lol  what an idiot lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> LOL well I 'could' sort something out...couldnt I?!
> 
> Could I ask, OP, IF I said Id like one, would your friend be okay with homing one to me? I have 2 buns already, as I have said, who Id like to bond with, they live in an 8x6ft shed, fed excel pellets and hay. They have their own garden area during the day and shut in at night time again..would this be acceptable?
> 
> Also Im in Burton, where is the closest I could collect from...all this is HYPOTHETICAL at this stage...


You see, things CAN be sorted  lol, hypothetically....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

come on then, spill, will you be bringing home a little big baby????


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> come on then, spill, will you be bringing home a little big baby????


LOL is that aimed at me??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> LOL is that aimed at me??


yep :lol: :lol:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yep :lol: :lol:


LOL I am very very tempted...I think Iv seen the advert for them on preloved, which says they can be kept in a poppy den hutch [[email protected]] obviously this would only be at night time the rest of the time they'd be in the garden....If this was the case then I suppose it could work...couldnt it


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> LOL I am very very tempted...I think Iv seen the advert for them on preloved, which says they can be kept in a poppy den hutch [[email protected]] obviously this would only be at night time the rest of the time they'd be in the garden....If this was the case then I suppose it could work...couldnt it


I'm sorry but no, giants should be in no less than a 6ft hutch with an attached run, personally I think they should only be in sheds but a 6ft hutch is acceptable.
The poppy den is far too small


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> LOL I am very very tempted...I think Iv seen the advert for them on preloved, which says they can be kept in a poppy den hutch [[email protected]] obviously this would only be at night time the rest of the time they'd be in the garden....If this was the case then I suppose it could work...couldnt it


defiantly not


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm sorry but no, giants should be in no less than a 6ft hutch with an attached run, personally I think they should only be in sheds but a 6ft hutch is acceptable.
> The poppy den is far too small


Thanks Bernie, I hadn't actually seen the size of the poppy den, was just going by what it said on the advertisement, but have just looked on [email protected] and realised its only a 4ft hutch :roll eyes: definately too small, I wouldn't even put normal sized buns in that


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Preloved | pure bred continental giant rabbits- last-reduced £30 pair for sale in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK

I think this might be them...it says about poppy den hutch at the bottom.
But no, I agree, far to small at 4ft


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Wish I hadn't looked now, I want one 
I must resist tho because they don't "need" me :nono:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Wish I hadn't looked now, I want one
> I must resist tho because they don't "need" me :nono:


yes, you must resist like me, im definitely not giving in to temptation nope nope nope, there will be no new arrivals here on saturday, thats my story and im sticking to it.......


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yes, you must resist like me, im definitely not giving in to temptation nope nope nope, there will be no new arrivals here on saturday, thats my story and im sticking to it.......


lol Cant wait to see pics of your newbies!
I think for me, its not the right time, although my heart tells me to do it!
Im sure they'll be snapped up soon enough


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, they are so so cute!

*Heidi*


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

just want to say my friend does not mean you can keep them in that hutch she has that in each of her sheds and she leaves the door open all day so they have the hutch as a bedroom kind of thing if you read it says leading into a larger living area such as a shed


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> just want to say my friend does not mean you can keep them in that hutch she has that in each of her sheds and she leaves the door open all day so they have the hutch as a bedroom kind of thing if you read it says leading into a larger living area such as a shed


Personally I would change that to a bigger hutch/shed because although she does say that as you can see not everyone will grasp that and think that a 4ft hutch will be fine for a giant


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Personally I would change that to a bigger hutch/shed because although she does say that as you can see not everyone will grasp that and think that a 4ft hutch will be fine for a giant


totally understand what your saying ill surggest it when i next speak to her


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry I didn't mean to say your friend suggested keeping them in this hutch, when I first mentioned it I had no idea how big it was, just that you can get it from pets at home.
I just figured it could be a temporary thing, use the hutch but have it open all day so it could have free time in the garden then just closed at night time.

Sorry Iv confused the thread with my blabbering!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to say your friend suggested keeping them in this hutch, when I first mentioned it I had no idea how big it was, just that you can get it from pets at home.
> I just figured it could be a temporary thing, use the hutch but have it open all day so it could have free time in the garden then just closed at night time.
> 
> Sorry Iv confused the thread with my blabbering!


Don't apologise for that, you highlighted a valid point


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to say your friend suggested keeping them in this hutch, when I first mentioned it I had no idea how big it was, just that you can get it from pets at home.
> I just figured it could be a temporary thing, use the hutch but have it open all day so it could have free time in the garden then just closed at night time.
> 
> Sorry Iv confused the thread with my blabbering!


dont appoligise  i can see how it does come across that way  and its better to point it out and someone see it so that others can see its not suitable for a conti


----------

